# Fuel in oil



## wranglerdude83 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought a 445 about a month ago. I ran it for several hours this weekend and when I parked it I noticed it had blown some oil out around the dip stick and had blown some oil out of the vent hose coming out of the valve cover.

I let it cool off and checked the oil and it was way over full. It appears it has mixed fuel with the oil.

I did change the injectors a couple of weeks ago and when I got the new ones in one was cracked. I took it back out and just stuffed a rag in the head to keep trash out, but forgot to turn the fuel off. When I went back two days later it had leaked a lot of fuel down in the head and everywhere else. 

Could this have allowed fuel to get into the crank case and mix with the oil?


How do I tell if there is fuel in the oil of if water is getting in the oil?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Perhaps you got fuel into the open cylinder when you pulled the cracked injector, and forgot to turn the fuel off? Diesel would run down past the piston and get into the oil.

You should be able to smell diesel in the oil. It could also be leakage through the shaft seal of your injection pump. 

The power steering pump can also leak PS fluid into the oil through a leaking shaft seal.

If you have a hydraulic pump mounted on the rear of the engine (left hand side), it could be leaking hydraulic fluid into the oil.

I'd start by checking the power steering fluid level, the hydraulic fluid levels, and the radiator.

Could also be a bad injector not spraying correctly but you should notice that... rough running, hard starting, etc.

If you are getting coolant into the oil, the oil should become "milky" in appearance.


----------



## wranglerdude83 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!

I rebuilt the power steering pump the first week I had it. It was leaking pretty badly, and I just put brand new injectors in it a couple weeks ago. I would hope since they are new they would work correctly. I changed the oil in the tractor this evening. Hopefully it does not mix any more fuel with the oil.

If it does I know its probably the shaft seal in the injector pump like you suggested.


----------

